#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Каллиграфия

## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Алмазная сутра в виде пагоды:


"Зеркало ума" из Аватамсака сутры:

----------

Aion (22.02.2010), Ersh (23.02.2010), Homer (22.02.2010), Song Goku (13.03.2010), YanaYa (22.02.2010), Вова Л. (22.02.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (22.02.2010), Чиффа (22.02.2010), Юй Кан (20.06.2013)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Красиво!

----------

Доржик (17.03.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Руководство по тибетской каллиграфии (на английском):
http://sites.google.com/site/chrisfy...etibetanscript

----------

Доржик (17.03.2010)

----------

